# How to move files onto new HDD (Xbox)



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi guys

Had to buy a new 360 today as mine had been getting intermittent RROD - today it only flashed green once, so i "had" to go and by a new one

Is there anyway i can transfer my files over from the 20gb HDD to the 120gb one?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

a network cable should do it of course you'll have to have both working they should automatically detect each other and guide you through the process


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

You need a transfer cable from Microsoft - they are like hens teeth though at the minute.
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/systemuse/xbox360/console/datamigration.htm

Ivor - doesn't work like that I am afraid, you need the special disk and cable set from MS to do the copy of data.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Can you get a memory card to transfer the saved data and just redownload any demos again?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

did you buy an elite? if so the cable is free supposedly

http://www.xbox.com/NR/rdonlyres/E6...grationorderformincludingEuropewithfax_EN.pdf

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=174693


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers mate ill get one ordered :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

any update fella, how did it go?


----------

